
Ask HN: Why do I perform better in video games when I don't wear a headset? - SonicsLegs
Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;m a mid-twenties software engineer who plays a lot of video games in my spare time. Games of choice are mostly FPS titles (e.g. Overwatch, CS:GO) and I tend to be competitive when I play. In case it&#x27;s relevant, I also have a particularly vicious case of ADHD.<p>The nature of the games I play make a headset effectively mandatory, as sound cues are particularly important. That being the case, I&#x27;ve noticed that, for some reason that I can&#x27;t pin down, I tend to perform better overall in-game when I&#x27;m not wearing a headset. Specifically, when I don&#x27;t wear a headset, I:<p>- Auto-pilot less (I think more about my objectives, how I want to execute, and what I&#x27;m doing in general)
- Tense up less during &quot;stressful situations&quot; (I&#x27;m generally overall calmer)
- Seem to aim&#x2F;track targets better (likely a result of the above; my mouse arm is more relaxed)
- Am overall more focused
- Simply win more games<p>As a result, I frequently opt to put my headset around my neck and simply turn up the volume, however this is far from ideal.<p>Why would just wearing a headset impact my performance? Is this a known problem?<p>At first I thought it was a comfort thing, and tried other headsets to no avail. I&#x27;m now leaning towards it being psychological (sound makes the experience more immersive, the increased immersion makes the &quot;virtually stressful&quot; situations actually stressful, and the increased stress impedes my higher-level thinking), however that&#x27;s just baseless intuition on my part.<p>I&#x27;d really appreciate any insights any of you have. :)
======
questioneer731
Wearing a headset introduces new signals to your stream of consciousness,
which can either be beneficial or detrimental depending on how you uniquely
react to aspects of the signal. It sounds like you've identified that the
amplified sound could be a large detractor for you. If not, then possibly it
is the physical sensations you experience (ears being pressed on, headband
weighing down on your head) that are interfering with your concentration.

Personally, I count myself among those that feel more comfortable wearing a
headset (the sound isolation and amplification helps me with immersion
allowing me to focus on the game better).

In general I believe it's the influence of factors that can increase or
detract from your attention on the game that affect how well you can recruit
brain circuits to perform precise actions. (Think about the most exemplary of
clutch moments where you thought you moved with perfect mastery for a split
second, predicted and countered your opponent exactly, and got the win. What
kind of a thought process did that take? Why can't we do that all the time?)

------
saluki
Try setting up L and R speakers on each side of your chair at the level of
your ears. I don't think you'll hear footsteps as well, but it's better than
your headset around your neck.

Try gaming ear buds, maybe it's the weight/feel of the headset.

It could also be a mental thing. I've started to think that I play better in
one of my duplicate pair of eyeglasses.

I like wearing headphones when playing FPS games, because of the immersion and
it's easier to hear footsteps. Blocks out other sounds.

GG

------
rc-1140
What kind of headphones do you have? Is it some crummy gamer brand headset
like Audio Technica, Corsair, Steelseries, etc.? It's not like Overwatch has a
lot of sound nuance, but CS does, so I'd recommend against not wearing some
kind of headphones, but having uncomfortable headphones might be why you feel
that you're performing better without them.

~~~
frnkshin
Is Audio Technica a gaming headset brand?

------
blackflame7000
I would suspect the heightened realism provided by the sound triggers a
slightly elevated response by the autonomic system and feel a bit more
pressure if you will as the situation feels more life or death than it does
without the audio.

Edit: Try listening to the sound in Mono, Stereo, and Surround Sound to see if
that makes a difference. Also try different volumes

------
SonicsLegs
Thanks for all the responses, people. I appreciate it. Will take the
suggestions on board and see what happens.

------
staunch
Maybe just try with a much lower volume?

Volume definitely makes a big difference in how immersed I feel. I usually
like it to be fairly high so I have "good hearing" in the game but it can be
excessively stimulating at times.

------
mat4magic
Do you perform well under stress ? The more realistic experience could make
your perform worse if you do.

Could also be exhaustion. Do you notice an trend in that regard?

